# Pocket square and boutineer?



## Mr. Clark (Apr 25, 2007)

If one is in a wedding party or some other occasion where they are to wear a boutineer is it proper to also have a pocket square? Seems a little like overkill on that sider of the suit. I have seen it done, but that hardly makes it right.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm curious to see what the "pros" think. It seems a little busy maybe, depending what else you are wearing. I think it falls well short of a mortal sin, though.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I would say yes, but then I rarely venture out without a pocket square. Opportunities to wear a buttonhole are sadly rarer, but I take them when they come and always wear both.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Clark (Apr 25, 2007)

Assuming that all the groomsmen (the bride is asking me for advice on all things concerning the guy's outfits, scary really) will have their button holes stiched shut, then cut the stiching and go with this instead of the pin on.


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

though it looks as though his may be a pin-on.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*Boutonniere and Pocket Square OK*




Mr. Clark said:


> If one is in a wedding party or some other occasion where they are to wear a boutonniere is it proper to also have a pocket square?...


_*Unless otherwise indicated by the hostess*_, it is completely appropriate to combine the boutonniere and the pocket square. 

Ideally, you will always have a pocket square whenever you are wearing any suit jacket or sport jacket, with a tie or not. The boutonniere is a nice added touch that is sometimes required (a poppy on Remembrance Day in the UK) and is optional at other times. 

In a business environment, I recommend that you use your judgment! In a social situation, it will add style and elegance to your look.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

Orsini said:


> _*Unless otherwise indicated by the hostess*_, it is completely appropriate to combine the boutonniere and the pocket square.
> 
> Ideally, you will always have a pocket square whenever you are wearing any suit jacket or sport jacket, with a tie or not. The boutonniere is a nice added touch that is sometimes required (a poppy on Remembrance Day in the UK) and is optional at other times.
> 
> In a business environment, I recommend that you use your judgment! In a social situation, it will add style and elegance to your look.


With a lounge suit, what type of flower is best used? We know about he traditional carnation for the black-tie outfit, but what about your daily suit?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Red carnation is the standard for day wear. The carnation is one of only a couple blooms that will last the day without water.

Ideally, get a button carnation. The regular ones can be large.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Will said:


> Red carnation is the standard for day wear. The carnation is one of only a couple blooms that will last the day without water.
> 
> Ideally, get a button carnation. The regular ones can be large.


Another useful tidbit to add to my "manifesto"...


----------



## Paratus (Dec 2, 2007)

At first I would have agreed that it wearing both is too busy. However, after viewing the pictures provided, I think you should go with both. Either way, enjoy the wedding.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wearing both a PS and a boutineer is _a little much_ IMO...unless you're in a wedding party, a church usher or a pallbearer.

When in boubt, NEVER ditch the PS!


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Normaly I think that a boutineer and pocket square would look very nice. 

BUT!!

Keep in mind that the vast majority of wedding party boutineers are great monstrosities. A rose bud, greenery, and a few sprigs of babies breath. A pocket square with one of these would be over the top.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*Then keep it simple....*



David V said:


> Keep in mind that the vast majority of wedding party boutineers are great monstrosities. A rose bud, greenery, and a few sprigs of babies breath. A pocket square with one of these would be over the top.


Seems to me that a TV fold might be the way to go in this instance.


----------



## KCE (Nov 13, 2006)

Mr. Clark said:


> If one is in a wedding party or some other occasion where they are to wear a boutineer is it proper to also have a pocket square? Seems a little like overkill on that sider of the suit. I have seen it done, but that hardly makes it right.


Previous thread on the subject: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=76154


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Roikins said:


> With a lounge suit, what type of flower is best used? We know about he traditional carnation for the black-tie outfit, but what about your daily suit?


Sorry I am late following up on this. It looks like Will has confirmed in another post that the red button carnation is best for daywear. Thanks Will.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Fred Astaire always wore both....*

when in evening dress, and I don't think Fred ever did anything sartorially wrong.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

For business wear in the summer, I pin my bouttoniere to the opposite (right) lapel, thereby balancing the pocket square on the left side. I use carnations, but also lots of other kinds of flowers.


----------

